# What in the world????



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

today, I walk into my bedroom and I look at my male betta. He's bloated. too bad. I had already taken the female out so I could wait for him to build a bubble nest so I look at my female. you guys are probably thinking that she died or he died. I look at my female and who knew!!!!! I see a bubble nest that SHE HAD BLOWN!!!!!!!!!! What's up with that!!!!!!! I take the mirror and she looks at it and she or he I'm starting to wonder flares at it! What do I do with her. Does anyone know how to tell if it is a female or male?


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

...that's weird
the only thing i can say is to dissect it ;-)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

the nest is starting to get bigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Hahaha! Are you sure she's not a plakat male?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

That's what I'm thinking. "She" might very well be a male short-finned variety/species in the betta genus. Do you have a photo? Chard or Betta whisperer will probably be able to tell.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's on the album "the two to be bred".


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Hahaha! Are you sure she's not a plakat male?


It isn't a plakat. when i put the male and female together to be bred, the "female" swam away from the male. A plakat is a fighting betta and would probably kill my male betta.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I cleaned out some water and most of the bubbles didn't pop.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

It is not uncommon for females to build bubblenests or unheard of for them to take over the responsibilities of tending the eggs or fry.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! getting jealous of the male eh?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I would opt for it being a male. I have had females that blow a few bubbles but nothing to that extent. And as far as plakets being fighting fish they are no more then any other Betta.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

she put bubbles all around the container. The male's bubble nest is ready!!!! they're together but not embracing.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like you wound up with a male short fin plakat. Just cos its a Plakat doesnt make it a fighter naturally. The theory of putting a female in there and her swimming away literally holds no water. 2 males will not always fight. Aggression is a trait and not a defining characteristic.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

"she" is filled with eggs... they're together but still not embracing. the female is helping the male build the nest.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you sure she is filled with eggs and not just bloated. Can you see an egg tube sticking out of her. For her to help build the nest is highly unusual. I have to question the sex of her.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I can not see two males building a nest together. That would be too bizarre! I have had females help with the egg gathering and nest tending before. Not by any means the norm but it does happen especially with a passive male.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes Chard I agree with you on all you said but I have never had a female HELP build a nest. I still say something is a miss here. I wish he would post a good picture right here on the thread so we could easily see it.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know how... I heard that I had to have a photobucket acount... I'll try on this post.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

*Here's my try!*


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Unfortunately the ventral fins aren't forward so we still can't see if there is an egg tube.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I THINK I saw an egg tube.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

there's an egg tube.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Well if you're sure then your good to go.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

cool! I'll update you guys about my attempt to breed on the sawn log.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

You figured out how to post!!! Once I got past that frustrating obstacle it made for a lot easier comunication.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was told that I had to have a photobucket acount instead of drag ans drop.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My female betta beat up my male! See the sawn log for the details. I don't know if she really is a female now. She flares at the mirror, she builds a bubble nest, and she beat up my male betta. The signs are saying that she could be a male, but I am pretty sure that I saw an egg tube.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

thats a female crowntail ... 100% sure.
I heard story of female build nest, help care for the fry, pick the egg up, beat up the male, kill the male, female help build nest. This is nothing new in the hobby.

there no way she going to mate with that male  
that male is a weak ass. unless the male force her to mate. 

Betta r picky as well not only human.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Your advice sounds great, but will you edit that post because some may find it offensive about the weak *** part. I think I can get a male crowny for about 4 bucks!


----------

